# TATA Sky to PC!



## solomon_paulraj (May 31, 2008)

can i record tata sky channel programs on my pc using tv tuner card?

any one done it?


----------



## ThinkFree (May 31, 2008)

You can't do this by just recording using tv tuner card as the signals are encrypted. Don't know if possible using any software


----------



## narangz (May 31, 2008)

you can do it by connecting the output from STB to TV tuner's AV in, AFAIK>


----------



## ThinkFree (May 31, 2008)

It won't work


----------



## narangz (May 31, 2008)

arey the output it gives is same for tv or tv tuner card. i think it should work.


----------



## preshit.net (May 31, 2008)

It does work. I do it some times.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 31, 2008)

It works. U'll just need to connect using the video out and the left/right channels from the STB to the tv tuner card and set the video source as 'composite' in ur tv tuner software.


----------



## Carnage13 (Jun 6, 2008)

you can simply capture channels using tv tunner card by connecting av code or by rf code.only one channel at a time.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 17, 2008)

Can anyone confirm that they have done recording with tatasky, does it work, does it record stereo sound.
I want to buy tuner card to record music shows.


----------



## paraman (Jun 17, 2008)

I have recorded numerous episodes of Friends using my Pinnacle Tv tuner and my TataSky connection. You just connect the STB to the tuner using the regular cable instead of the composite cable. Tune the tuner to channel 68 and record! Whats the big deal?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the confirmation, is it the external box or the internal card, does it record stereo sound left /right channel?


----------



## axxo (Jun 17, 2008)

yes you can capture live tv shows from tatasky. I have recorded many shows and still doing it. All you require is an analog TV tuner card..even a cheap intex card will do the job. Stereo sound? not sure. you may get a mixed output of left and right channel because of single line in socket.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have tried a pinnacle pctv 50i analog tuner with SUN DTH and Linux. you have to get a  S-video cable and connect between STB and tuner card.get the left and right audio o/p from STB and give it to the tuner/onboard audio line-in .you may need a cable with single pinn in order to plug into onboard or tuner audio input.

next fire up the software which you use to record.select S-video i/p and line-in audio.thats it!.

PS: I dont know whether dishtv or tata sky got s-video and stereo audio o/p  for SUN DTH only!


----------



## axxo (Jun 17, 2008)

^ tatasky has got s-video and stereo audio out thats for sure


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 17, 2008)

axxo said:


> ^ tatasky has got s-video and stereo audio out thats for sure


thanks for confirming this, I assume u have recorded it as stereo..........right??
or its based on ur information from some source.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2008)

NO s-video in tata sky set top box.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 17, 2008)

axxo said:


> yes you can capture live tv shows from tatasky. I have recorded many shows and still doing it. All you require is an analog TV tuner card..even a cheap intex card will do the job. Stereo sound? not sure. you may get a mixed output of left and right channel because of single line in socket.



I want good quality recording as I am sound critical person same goes for video , do these card stretch the normal TV 4:3 ratio to fit or keep it as it is. My lcd 20 inch runs at 1680x1050 & last time I demoed 2 cards the guys could not stop the image from stretching.
How about CPU usage, since these are all software based recording, does it go too high?


----------



## axxo (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm using a custom audio cable, a 2 pin out to 1 pin in cable for audio. If you use the audio cable that comes with tatasky you will be getting mono audio. 
No source personal exp..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 17, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> NO s-video in tata sky set top box.


WHAT?????
whom do I believe now? I hope they have the same STB across the country or do they have separate  models with S-video?


----------



## axxo (Jun 17, 2008)

am not sure what s18000rpm referring to...anyway i will better attach a scnshot later

edit:
..may be am wrong..is that composite video out???


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> WHAT?????
> whom do I believe now? I hope they have the same STB across the country or do they have separate  models with S-video?


in my STB , theres' no s-video.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 17, 2008)

I am thinking of buying this 
*www.leadtek.com.tw/eng/tv_tuner/overview.asp?lineid=6&pronameid=399
I am not sure if its available in Delhi or not but it has most features which I need & its vista compilable but i still need x64 driver to work else its no use to me.



axxo said:


> am not sure what s18000rpm referring to...anyway i will better attach a scnshot later
> edit:
> ..may be am wrong..is that composite video out???


Whats the difference between 2 of them??


----------



## axxo (Jun 17, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> I want good quality recording as I am sound critical person same goes for video , do these card stretch the normal TV 4:3 ratio to fit or keep it as it is. My lcd 20 inch runs at 1680x1050 & last time I demoed 2 cards the guys could not stop the image from stretching.
> How about CPU usage, since these are all software based recording, does it go too high?



I use compro video mate card..while doing mpeg-2 recording i notice  50-60% cpu usage..also have setting in compro software to set the display mode 16:9...although am on crt.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2008)

*img111.imageshack.us/img111/6344/dsc06543ng8.th.jpg *img356.imageshack.us/img356/7558/dsc06544pc2.th.jpg
see, no s-video


----------



## axxo (Jun 17, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> Whats the difference between 2 of them??



composite out/in is yellow in color, s-video in black (again not sure)
qualitywise i still have no idea to what extent the difference will be.

actually my software assumes composite as s-video so as this confusion



s18000rpm said:


> *img111.imageshack.us/img111/6344/dsc06543ng8.th.jpg *img356.imageshack.us/img356/7558/dsc06544pc2.th.jpg
> see, no s-video




so quick huh...sorry its composite then.my correction.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 17, 2008)

axxo said:


> I use compro video mate card..while doing mpeg-2 recording i notice  50-60% cpu usage..also have setting in compro software to set the display mode 16:9...although am on crt.


50-60% is quite high, what about the hdd activity, does that light up as long as its recording or does it have some kind of buffer space. The system wuld generate lot of heat though I have a good airflow cabinet, but just want to be sure before I go this route.

I have a good spec of my system & over that I would be on x64 bit OS that might help to reduce CPU effectively provided the driver /software supports x64bit.

Life is becoming too busy & I miss my programs badly.



s18000rpm said:


> see, no s-video


I love this forum, your quick replies make me addictive of this forum.
Thanks for posting the images.


----------



## axxo (Jun 17, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> 50-60% is quite high, what about the hdd activity, does that light up as long as its recording or does it have some kind of buffer space. The system wuld generate lot of heat though I have a good airflow cabinet, but just want to be sure before I go this route.
> 
> I have a good spec of my system & over that I would be on x64 bit OS that might help to reduce CPU effectively provided the driver /software supports x64bit.
> 
> Life is becoming too busy & I miss my programs badly.



hdd activity is not much but noticable if you have hard look into it...afterall mpeg02 consumes 30mb per minute(approx) 
cpu usage also depends upon the encoder you use, mpeg2 or divx or any other..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 17, 2008)

axxo said:


> hdd activity is not much but noticable if you have hard look into it...afterall mpeg02 consumes 30mb per minute(approx)
> cpu usage also depends upon the encoder you use, mpeg2 or divx or any other..


In that case I should look for divX capable card so it eats up less space on hdd & less cpu.


----------



## axxo (Jun 17, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> In that case I should look for divX capable card so it eats up less space on hdd & less cpu.



divx encoding is best if you not gonna edit afterwards,i.e once the capture process gets done. I meant if you want to edit and process the captured video(for removing ads, add your own logos,etc) then mpeg-2 would be the better option.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh is that the case?
Cant we edit divX, is there too much loss of quality?
I surely would edit those programs which I want to keep achieved.
IN my case at leasat 70-80% of programs will be edited rest will be just seen once & discarded.

2 good threads which I have been reading on TV tuner card, hope other members may need this info too.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81410&highlight=tv+tuner+card

another one
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52339&highlight=tv+tuner+kworld


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Friends I Read All The Things 

I Have DishTV. So Can I Record TV Programs From DishTV Through TV Tuner Card?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 17, 2008)

I guess so, if you have the same pins in ur STB as posted in the images then it should work with dishTV also.
Best to ask your dealer & tell that if it doesn't work then he is going to take it back, else ask for pre-sales support from the company which u r buying the tuner card.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 17, 2008)

Can I view Tatasky on my Media Center PC with hauppuage  Tv tuner card


----------



## axxo (Jun 17, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> Oh is that the case?
> Cant we edit divX, is there too much loss of quality?
> I surely would edit those programs which I want to keep achieved.
> IN my case at leasat 70-80% of programs will be edited rest will be just seen once & discarded.



yes indeed you can edit divx vids but not recommended...the advantage of *mpeg* editing is that you can remove portions of captured video *without re-encoding, *bcoz mpeg editiors allow copy of frames(smart rendering) whereas avi don't (atleast as of now) try this software to know what I meant. very useful if you want to remove only ads. The software retains the same video quality as it was when captured, after ad removal. The resultant video can then be compressed to divx or any format using virtualdub or software of your choice.


> I guess so, if you have the same pins in ur STB as posted in the images then it should work with dishTV also.
> Best to ask your dealer & tell that if it doesn't work then he is going to take it back, else ask for pre-sales support from the company which u r buying the tuner card.


The person who comes for installation would not accept PC for installation. He knows only to configure the setup for TV. Not sure about the dealer. In my case the technical person who came for installation denied my offer to install tatasky on pc. 



> Can I view Tatasky on my Media Center PC with hauppuage  Tv tuner card


MCE requires TV tuner card support..nothing to do with tatasky/dishtv digicomp. check with MCE supported tv tuner cards-list.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 23, 2008)

I have MCE supported TV Tuner card and used to view TV on the MCE PC when I had the local cable connection but I am not able to connect TATA SKY to my PC. Can anyone guide me?


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 23, 2008)

saurabhpatel said:


> I have MCE supported TV Tuner card and used to view TV on the MCE PC when I had the local cable connection but I am not able to connect TATA SKY to my PC. Can anyone guide me?


i also wanted 2 kno da same thing....


----------

